# Your anticipated movies of 2010?



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

What are the movies that you can't wait to see in 2010?

Mine:
Shutter Island
The Wolfman (looks like crap, but whatever)
Kick-ass
Iron Man 2
Toy Story 3
Inception
and Harry Potter

(Ordered in release date.)


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2009)

Going Postal


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 26, 2009)

The Last Airbender (watching solely because of my devotion to the series)
Alice in Wonderland

My friends also tell me that I should really be excited for "Valentines Day" so yeah...


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Meh, I think I might see The Last Airbender but there is no way in hell I'm anticipating it.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 26, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland
The Book of Eli (aka Fallout the Movie), possibly


----------



## John (Dec 26, 2009)

The Book of Eli
Clash of the Titans
The Expendables
Iron Man 2
Jonah Hex
Kick-Ass
Alice in Wonderland
The Last Airbender (Not sure on this don't watch the cartoon.)


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm skipping on Jonah Hex because of Megan Fox.


----------



## John (Dec 27, 2009)

I heard that she only has a small role so it shouldn't be anything to be too concerned about hopefully.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Ah, okay, I might see it if that's true. I hate looking at her dumbass-no-expression face.


----------



## ethereal (Dec 27, 2009)

Shutter Island
Inception
Alice in Wonderland
Sex and the City 2
Kick-Ass
The Lovely Bones


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2009)

Iron Man 2

Inception

The Last Airbender


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm probably going to see these movies:
In the order of personal interest:

Inception
The Fourth Kind
The Book of Eli
The Last Airbender
The Road
Clash of the Titans
Robin Hood
Iron Man 2
Daybreakers
Shutter Island
The Soloist
Edge of Darkness
Legion
The Crazies
Tron Legacy
Jonah Hex


Too bad I have to wait longer for:
Pirates of the Caribean 4
Underworld 4
Spiderman 4
Transformers 3
Captain America
The Avengers
Sin City 2


----------



## dandyman (Dec 27, 2009)

Machete
The Expendables


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 27, 2009)

Tron fucking Legacy

And Inception


----------



## Matariki (Dec 27, 2009)

The Expendables


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2009)

Iron Man 2
Inception
Alice in Wonderland
Daybreakers
The Book of Eli
Shrek Forever After
Salt
From Paris With Love
Shutter Island
The Expendables
The Roommate
Red
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
Chronicles of Narnia
Tron: Legacy
The Green Hornet


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 27, 2009)

Iron Man 2
Toy Story 3
The Last Airbender (not that I expect it to be good, but I hope it will be)


----------



## Sine (Dec 27, 2009)

Kick - Ass


----------



## ez (Dec 27, 2009)

the ones i'm looking forward to a lot

shutter island
inception
season of the witch
the wolfman
iron man 2
robin hood
legion 
the repo men (this one looks pretty amazing)
the expendables 

the ones i also look forward to, but not as much

prince of persia: the sands of time
priest (manhwa adaptation...seems intriguing)
brooklyn's finest
the crazies 
the company men
daybreakers 
alice in wonderland
The A-Team
the book of eli
Green Zone


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2009)

Iron Man 2 and Toy Story 3 are the only movies that I'm truly looking forward to. There are some I'm keeping an eye on, but I don't have my expectations set too high.


----------



## darksage78 (Dec 27, 2009)

Daybreakers, Iron Man 2, Toy Story 3 =)


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2009)

The Wolfman
daybreakers
alice in wonderland
The Last Airbender
New Nightmare in Elm Street
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Inception
The Book of Eli
Tron: Legacy
The Green Hornet
Kick-Ass


----------



## Mαri (Dec 27, 2009)

Harry Potter
Inception
Toy Story 3.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

The Expendables and Iron Man for me.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 27, 2009)

Clash of the titans and toy story 3.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 27, 2009)

Iron Man 2, Toy Sory 3, and well I don't really know much else about other 2010 releases. Book of Eli looks 50-50 to me. Legion same. Daybreakers looks interesting, but I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being somewhat disappointing.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope Kick-Ass is good, I think I may buy some of the comic books.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 27, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland
Iron Man 2
Toy Story 3
Inception
Kick-ass
Tron Legacy
Jonah Hex (Megan fox as a gun-wielding prostitute)  
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 27, 2009)

Iron man 3

toy story 3

Alice in wonderland (especially)


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Confetti said:


> *Iron man 3*
> 
> toy story 3
> 
> Alice in wonderland (especially)



Yea, I really liked Iron Man 2. I'm glad they are making a third one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Right now, probably Iron Man 2. I can't really think of any others to be honest.


----------



## Prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

Harry Potter 
A Couple of Dicks
Alice in Wonderland
The Expendables
Robin Hood
Jonah Hex
Inception
Iron Man 2

Though the majority will probably be terrible..


----------



## Koi (Dec 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> What are the movies that you can't wait to see in 2010?
> 
> Mine:
> Shutter Island
> ...


That's mostly my list, too.  Although I'd like to see The Last Airbender, even though M. Night Shamwow is a RAPIST, and Prince of Persia, which will be Pirates with sand.  Daybreakers and Legion also come out soon, despite looking so-so, and Creation's getting a US release in the first quarter, apparently, so I'm looking forward to that.  Mostly because I want Paul Bettany and Jennifer Connelly to get matching Oscars.

Top three, though:
Toy Story 3
Iron Man 2
Harry Potter.

In that order, though TS3 and IM2 are tied. :ho


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2009)

Legion is my mostly anticipated, second being The Crazies.


----------



## Baks (Dec 29, 2009)

I will most definitely see Iron Man 3 and Toy Story 3 next year since they should be good.

May see Harry Potter and The Last Airbender too.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 29, 2009)

Baks said:


> I will most definitely see *Iron Man 3* and Toy Story 3 next year since they should be good.
> 
> May see Harry Potter and The Last Airbender too.



Yea, I really liked Iron Man 2. I'm glad they are making a third one.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (Dec 29, 2009)

Inception
Kick-Ass
Iron Man 2
Toy Story 3
Shutter Island
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part I
The Last Airbender
The Lovely Bones
Tron Legacy

Can't think of any more right now...

EDIT: Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World
How could I forget that one?!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 29, 2009)

Movies I will be seeing:

Iron Man 2
Harry Potter
Shutter Island
Legion
Toy Story 3
The Last Airbender
The Expendables
Inception
How to Train Your Dragon (2010? 2011?)
Clash of the Titans
Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief
Robin Hood


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

Might as well update my list with Kick-Ass and Inception.

Other movies I'll be looking out for, of course, but they aren't highly anticipated or anything.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Yea, I really liked Iron Man 2. I'm glad they are making a third one.



Shut the fook up.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 30, 2009)

Kick-Ass.
Alice.
Prince of Persia (it _does_ look good, although I sort of know I'll be dissapointed).
Robin Hood.
Pirates 4.

And really looking forward to the first Hobbit, even though that's not a 2010 film.  Sort of looking forward to Potter, even though it will probably suck like the last two installments.


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 30, 2009)

Toy Story 3
Alice in wonderland
The book of Eli
Daybreakers
Prince of Persia
Avatar, The last Air bender
Legion
Harry Potter!


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2009)

Inception         .


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the set Roy.


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2009)

I love it too.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 30, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland
Iron Man  2
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows- I know it will be bad, but still I want to see it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 30, 2009)

Got two new ones:
Kick Ass
Inception


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got a new one for my list: The Expendables.
The cast is amazing, this has GOT to become the best action movie ever.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

The book of Eli is now on my list


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 30, 2009)

Clash of the Titans

Maybe Alice In Wonderland. 

Iron Man 2 looks sort of crap but if there is a Thor trailer attached I'll buy 2 tickets.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 30, 2009)

Quite honestly the only thing I am really looking forward to is Toy Story 3. The first two were really good animated movies and this one better be. I am gonna rage to no end if it sucks, the plot at least seems pretty decent. 

Might watch Iron Man 2 as well if they have a preview of Thor.


----------



## Disturbia (Jan 9, 2010)

Inception
The Imaginarium of doctor Parnassus
Sherlock Holmes
Robin Hood
Alice in Wonderland
The Wolfman
Daybreakers
Clash of the Titans
Iron-man 2
Kick Ass


----------



## sel (Jan 10, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland.

I mean, Tim fucking Burton!


----------



## Mojim (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's mine:

Toy Story 3
Kick-Ass
Alice in Wonderland



Although that's like so few on my list... >_> I'm not sure about the rest or what's going to come out this year.

EDIT: Holy fuck! How can I forget about Inception!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 10, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland
Robin Hood
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Iron Man 2
Book of Eli
Harry Potter
A-Team (Just because Sharlto Copley is in it )


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2010)

I saw the A-Team trailer when I went to see Daybreakers, they didn't show a lot of Sharlto Copley but from what they did show, he was awesome!


----------



## Felt (Jan 10, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World is pretty much the only one I'm actually _excited_ about...


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2010)

So far:

Iron Man 2
Scott Pilgrim

Maybe Alice in Wonderland and Kick-Ass (if it gets rated R, otherwise i'll pass)


----------



## DETHTROLL (Jan 10, 2010)

Paul and Cowboy Bebop's new live action movie, if not this year then the beginning of next year.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 15, 2010)

shutter island(scorsese and diCaprio combo always been good)
iron man 2
book of eli
clash of the titans(sam worthington kick ass)
alice in wonderland


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 15, 2010)

Since no one mentioned this movie at all: *The Other Guys.* It will be comedy of the year, guaranteed. Directed by Anchorman genius Adam McKay, starring Mark Wahlberg and Will Ferrell. Look this fucking movie up. I nominate it for best picture now, comedy or not.

_*Inception*_ - The mystery surrounding plot, the massive scale is the most intrguing thing. Oh, and some guy named Christopher Nolan is directing it, and it only has a fantastic cast.
_*Shutter Island*_ - Scorsese goes suspense/horror and has DiCaprio in it.
_*The Expendables*_ - This could be the best bad movie ever. This is a love letter to action movie fans, and it has every A-list, B-list and Z-list action star there is in this one. Except Wesley Snipes. Got offered a part, but tax issues kept him here.
_*Alice in Wonderland*_ - Love fantasy, and this has Depp and Burton.
_*The Adjustment Bureau*_ - A Philip K. Dick adaptation starring Matt Damon.
_*Hereafter*_ - Matt Damon and Clint Eastwood reteam after Invictus on a supernatural thriller.
_*Iron Man 2*_
_*The American*_ - George Clooney's playing an assassin hiding out in Italy for one last assignment. I'm in.

Random note, I'd love to see Matt Damon work with Christopher Nolan. I'd fanboy out hard.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 15, 2010)

Right now, the only ones I have are:

Iron Man 2
Clash of the Titans.

That Legion movie looks interesting too but I get the vibe it won't be good.


----------



## Chee (Jan 15, 2010)

> Random note, I'd love to see Matt Damon work with Christopher Nolan. I'd fanboy out hard.



I think Matt Damon was going to be Harvey Dent in TDK.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jan 15, 2010)

Iron Man 2


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 15, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland 
Scott Pilgrim
The lovely bones


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> I think Matt Damon was going to be Harvey Dent in TDK.


Heard this two years ago. Still upset.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2010)

Iron Man 2
The Deadpool Movie.
Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 15, 2010)

Tron, Kick-Ass, Ironman 2.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 16, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Since no one mentioned this movie at all: *The Other Guys.* It will be comedy of the year, guaranteed. Directed by Anchorman genius Adam McKay, starring Mark Wahlberg and Will Ferrell. Look this fucking movie up. I nominate it for best picture now, comedy or not.
> 
> _*Inception*_ - The mystery surrounding plot, the massive scale is the most intrguing thing. Oh, and some guy named Christopher Nolan is directing it, and it only has a fantastic cast.
> _*Shutter Island*_ - Scorsese goes suspense/horror and has DiCaprio in it.
> ...



ah i forgot aboout exendables. beside the powerful casts, i really looking forward to britanny murphy acting since its her last's.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 16, 2010)

Iron Man 2 and Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 16, 2010)

Just Iron Man 2.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 16, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> _*The Expendables*_ - This could be the best bad movie ever. This is a love letter to action movie fans, and it has every A-list, B-list and Z-list action star there is in this one. Except Wesley Snipes. Got offered a part, but tax issues kept him here.



Don't forget Steven Seagal, whose problems with the producer made him not sign on, and Van Damme, who takes his acting too seriously for a silly project like this (major lol).


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Iron Man 2
> *The Deadpool Movie*.
> Alice in Wonderland.



has it been confirmed? i dont think if its this year, correct me if i wrong


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

Yea, I don't think the Deadpool movie is coming out this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2010)

There isn't even a script yet.  Deadpool won't be out till 2012.  Silly bastards.


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

Mad Hatter in Wonderland looks like crap too.


----------



## ez (Jan 16, 2010)

kinda surprised no one else is looking forward to repo men :i


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 16, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Don't forget Steven Seagal, whose problems with the producer made him not sign on, and Van Damme, who takes his acting too seriously for a silly project like this (major lol).



Good call, forgot about Segal and wasn't aware of why never signed on. Were his issues with the producer so damn serious that it prevented him from signing on to a movie that maybe, possibly could have resurrected his career?

Van Damme (offered the part Dolph Lundgren eventually took) I did read about back when the movie was in pre-production. You hit in on the head. Says he didn't sign on because his character doesn't do much besides action...in an action movie, no less. He wanted a deeper character. Stallone reportedly straight up told him that this was an action movie and he'd get to do a lot of cool stuff action-wise, but Van Damme suddenly thought he was Daniel Day-Lewis. Van Damme was never a character actor, so why he would pass on something that could have given new life to his career is beyond me, really.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 16, 2010)

ezx said:


> kinda surprised no one else is looking forward to repo men :i



not interested, seems like a typical thinking-action movie. like children of men. im more into kick ass on april, or wall street


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 17, 2010)

Clash of the Titans. must see the kraken on the big screen.
Iron Man 2.
Also want to see that valentines day movie since it seemed to be an american take on Love Actually, which is my favorite romantic comedy.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 17, 2010)

_Alice in Wonderland_. It actually looks pretty damn good, different from the cartoon while maintaining the same plot.
&& Even though its out already, _The Book of Eli_.


----------



## ez (Jan 17, 2010)

swindleroz said:


> not interested, seems like a typical thinking-action movie. like children of men. im more into kick ass on april, or wall street



haha. 

i didn't realize children of men was a bad film.


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 17, 2010)

RUM motherfucking DAIRY!


----------



## Ziko (Jan 17, 2010)

Iron Man 2
Alice in Wonderland
Scott Pilgrim vs The World
Megaman fan movie


----------



## forumer147 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am really rooting for Eclipse since I have read that it is going to be shown this June or July


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

Me too eclipse, omg I've missed my PATTISON soooo much, can't wait


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 21, 2010)

Shutter Island
Harry Potter
Ironman 2
The Rum Diaries
Alice in Wonderland

Those will all be awesome, I hope.


----------



## forumer147 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Me too eclipse, omg I've missed my PATTISON soooo much, can't wait




Actually I really like to watch Breaking Dawn but when I read Eclipse well i think I should watch it too ....So your Team Edward ?


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 22, 2010)

In order.

1. Inception
2. Ironman 2
3. Shutter Island


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 22, 2010)

The Fourth Kind
The Last Airbender
Robin Hood
Iron Man 2
Pirates of the Caribean 4
Underworld 4
Spiderman 4
Transformers 3
Captain America
The Avengers
Sin City 2

And last but not least  Mortal Kombat!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2010)

forumer147 said:


> Actually I really like to watch Breaking Dawn but when I read Eclipse well i think I should watch it too ....So your Team Edward ?



I'm team Edward. I just _love_ men who boss a woman around without hearing what she has to say, invading her personal space by breaking into their house to watch them sleep, and force her into his car against her will after telling her that they can't be together.

I hate anyone who is on team Jacob. Anyone who likes that self-loathing, rape kissing, p*d*p**** should shoot themselves.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Harry Potter  

I'm so excited even now, especially when I see all of the constant pictures coming from the film being post on tumblr.  Then I remember it's not out until almost the end of the year and get pretty sad


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2010)

Definitely Shutter Island and Inception.


----------



## JustPimpin (Feb 3, 2010)

The Hangover 2


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Feb 3, 2010)

Tron Legacy


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'm team Edward. I just _love_ men who boss a woman around without hearing what she has to say, invading her personal space by breaking into their house to watch them sleep, and force her into his car against her will after telling her that they can't be together.
> 
> I hate anyone who is on team Jacob. Anyone who likes that self-loathing, rape kissing, p*d*p**** should shoot themselves.



Ouch Chee..that was kinda harsh..


Oohh..and The Losers definetly deserves a mention here..

Zoe Saldana..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAJuTIpAEXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Feb 3, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> The Fourth Kind
> The Last Airbender
> *Robin Hood*
> *Iron Man 2*
> ...



Only 2 of those come out in 2010.

Thread =  "Your anticipated movies of 2010?"


----------



## JustPimpin (Feb 3, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Only 2 of those come out in 2010.
> 
> Thread =  "Your anticipated movies of 2010?"



 Oh. You may be onto something there.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Ouch Chee..that was kinda harsh..



When am I ever _not_ harsh?


----------



## BluishSwirls (Feb 4, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. 

I'm not sure what else comes out this year actually.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 4, 2010)

toy story 3
dune - if it gets made
avatar (airbender)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, yeah, Avatar. I'm kinda looking forwrad to that. Too bad I won't be able to see it with anybody.


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 4, 2010)

Toy Story 3 <3

Oh & Shrek 4  .


----------



## Dyon (Apr 24, 2010)

I think the programm for 2010 isn't that exciting. The only mainstream films I want to see are Inception and Harry Potter.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2010)

Inception

that's the only that I really want to see and will for sure.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2010)

Adding A-Team onto my anticipation list.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

Inception and Deathly Hallows. Nothing else I can think of.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2010)

just iron man

i'll get toy story 3 on dvd


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 24, 2010)

"God has mercy, I don't."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8cCzltPD6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fuuki (Apr 24, 2010)

_Iron Man 2
Avatar Last Airbender
Babies_


*Spoiler*: __ 



It feels oddly exploitative but still...babies![YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVYszQrKo9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2010)

I actually want to go see Babies. I'll rent it though, not enough cash.


----------



## fuuki (Apr 24, 2010)

^it looks like it has some pretty good cinematography, as well as some seriously cute babies (and no, not all babies are cute...)


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2010)

That and I fookin' love other cultures.


----------



## Yeobo (Apr 24, 2010)

I wanna see Iron Man 2.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2010)

the last air bender, inception,machete, and nightmare on elm street


----------



## Brooke Logan (Apr 24, 2010)

I want to see Clash of the Titans.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

> I want to see Clash of the Titans.



Get a plyer and use them on your nipples and you're there.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 24, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim.  I have a feeling it'll be my favorite of 2010.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 24, 2010)

Eclipse but I already read the damn book


----------



## illmatic (Apr 24, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Alice in Wonderland
> Iron Man 2
> Toy Story 3
> Inception
> ...



Adding Scott pilgrim vs the world


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 24, 2010)

Tron Legacy, Iron Man 2


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2010)

I completely forgot about Scott Pilgrim, cause yeah that looks pretty great.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2010)

Iron Man 2. May go to see it in the theatre at the end of this month. Just hope it doesn't fail like Transformers 2.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2010)

That new Twilight trailer actually made the movie look decent.  More importantly... the trailer was light on romance.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CScK6D3KROM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2010)

Annoying blue filter is back.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 27, 2010)

Michael Caine's in a new movie, called "Harry Brown" looks really good.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2010)

I can tell you a movie I am not anticipating now.  Iron Man 2.  It is receiving godawful reviews.  You know a movie sucks when Blood Rayne is mentioned in it's review.


----------



## SPN (Apr 27, 2010)

Expendables, it has a cast so big it just has to be shit.

ReBoot, FUCK YEAH! I love when they rape my childhood.

That's about it, 2010 looks like shit.


----------



## RDL (Apr 27, 2010)

Inception

Scott Pilgrim

Toy Story 3

The Last Airbender

I'm pretty sure that's it.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 27, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> Michael Caine's in a new movie, called "Harry Brown" looks really good.


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2010)

Michael Caine. Still bad ass.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 28, 2010)

Ironman 2, Last Airbender, and Deathly Hallows

EDIT: Forgot about Tron


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> That new Twilight trailer actually made the movie look decent.  More importantly... the trailer was light on romance.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CScK6D3KROM[/YOUTUBE]



must...resist..watching this movie

want to hate...but...can't


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Michael Caine. Still bad ass.



According to Harry Brown, hell yes.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I can tell you a movie I am not anticipating now.  Iron Man 2.  It is receiving godawful reviews.  You know a movie sucks when Blood Rayne is mentioned in it's review.



Yeah, three negative reviews and an aggregate score of 85% is god awful.

I'm looking forward to Iron Man 2, Scott Pilgrim VS. The World, The A-Team, Toy Story 3, and Inception.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 28, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Yeah, three negative reviews and an aggregate score of 85% is god awful.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Iron Man 2, Scott Pilgrim VS. The World, The A-Team, Toy Story 3, and Inception.


I personally think The A-Team is gonna suck. And I'm expecting The Exependables to bomb(I hope it won't though).My most anticipated is Predators. Now that is going to be a kick-ass movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 28, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Saw it last week.  Brilliant movie, for sure.


I  need to see it soon.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm tired of the Shrek franchise.  But I have to admit... I found this clip amusing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CzEnr0kwvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2010)

Urgh. People are comparing Iron Man 2 to Spiderman 3. I'm seriously reconsidering if I should go see it this weekend. Maybe I should watch Ip Man 2 instead.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2010)

You should watch Kick-Ass instead.  Iron Man 2 is a piece of crap compared to it.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, I was kinda tempted to by Chee's previous Chloe Moretz sig. And I want to see Dreamworks' How to Train Your Dragon, too. Damn, so many options.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2010)

How To Train Your Dragon was also good.  It's a little light on the laughs, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> You should watch Kick-Ass instead.  Iron Man 2 is a piece of crap compared to it.


Kick-Ass was okay. I thought it could have been much better.


----------



## sk3tos (Apr 30, 2010)

Allready saw Kick-ass,waiting for Iron man 2.


----------

